# North American Bald Eagles Nest in UK



## RibOne (Mar 24, 2008)

I've come across a webcam set-up on a nest of a pair of North American Bald Eagles. They have two eggs in the nest. You can see one of of the Eagles, and sometimes if you're lucky both as they change sittings, on the webcam at:North American Eagles Nest in UK


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Sadly the webcam was not working when I tried the link  Will have to try it again another time.


----------



## RibOne (Mar 24, 2008)

Try in the hours of daylight and you should be lucky.


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Had a look and saw one of the Eagles on the nest.....hope they are successful this year. Thanks for sharing the link  I will check back regularly for updates.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

its was sitting on the nest 
its great their in the 3rd year nesting 
thanks for showing us


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

just seen them,,,, i will keep having a look


----------



## Easyforpp (Jul 10, 2008)

bump and lurk--------------------------------our wow gold site:_buy wow gold, cheap wow gold, free wow gold,_


----------

